# hand brake on Fiat Ducato 2.8



## 89026 (May 12, 2005)

We have a 2 year old Swift Kontiki

We left UK on 3 January and two days into France the hand brake started playing up and now there is practically no reserve travel on it.

At Vilanova Park, we had a mechanic out from Europe Assistance who adjusted it Still a problem

At Castellon we took it to a garage recommended by Europe Assistance, adjusted, still no good.

Last week we called into the Fiat garage at Denia where it was adjusted. OK they said. We got 500 yards out of the garage into the fast lane traffic and the handbrake seized completely. The mechanic came out and adjusted it on the roadside and it is back the same as it was.

How can we convince mechanics that we need a whole new handbrake fitted. The vehicle is on warranty.

We are not due back into Brownhills until late October for service and are out in Europe until then. We cannot go through the summer with this problem

Has anyone experienced anything similar with a Fiat Ducato 2.8 If so, what on earth can we do?

Should we be contacting Brownhills to ask them to put some welly on a Fiat garage.

We are in Spain until mid April and then the Camargue.

Any advice much appreciated

 

Wills and Co


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,
need a bit more info here. You say the handbrake seized in the fast lane, why were you using the handbrake out there?
I assume you have discs at the rear, which means the handbrake is seperate to the foot brake. Is the foot brake OK in normal use?
Does the handbrake stick on only when you use it, or does it come on by itself?
Colin


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

As your vehicle is under warranty FIAT are responsible.
There has also been a recall recently regarding handbrake adjustment and I can't help wondering if you vehicle has the fault the recall may be all about. Anyway, you need to put pressure on FIAT to fix it and untimately who you bought the vehicle from, Brownhills you mentioned, are reponsible under the sale of goods act.
If between Brownhills and the Fiat Dealer you cannot get it fixed then contact Trading Standards. Brownhills and Fiat cannot get out of their responsibilty to resolve the problem.

Aparrarently the recall inovolves on some vehicles inspecting the brake mechanisms, and replacing the shoes if worn and rebuilding the assembly.
Hope this helps,
Jon.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

oops, just realised you are out in spain for a while. Fiat dealers in spain should be able to access your vehicle on the FIAT computer system and carry out any warranty work. I suggest you go back to a FIAT dealer there. If you have no joy then I am not sure what you can do about it before your return to the Uk.
Jon.


----------



## 89026 (May 12, 2005)

*fiat handbrake*

Thanks for your help.

I have emailed Brownhills for advice and will ring Fiatcare on Tuesday after Bank holiday.

When we left the garage at Denia after the handbrake had been fixed, we moved out into the fast lane. My husband applied pressure to the footbrake and there was the most almighty noise and the car stopped. He tried the handbrake and it wouldnt move up or down. We waited a few minutes (not long in the middle of the rush hour!). We moved another 100 yards and it happened again. Felt as though all the rear disc brakes were being ripped out. We got into the slow lane and parked up.

In my best Spanish I rang the garage and begged for urgent help. The mechanic came out, got underneath and released the tension. He said it had been tightened too much (it was difficult to understand as our technical Spanish is not that good!) However, we could move the van but it was very frightening. We had to move 150 miles down south the next day but there is still no reserve travel on the van.

We realise that we have to get in to another Fiat garage, preferably in France as our French is a lot better than our Spanish, but what can they do that the others cant do.

Anyway, thanks for your help guys. You folk are always there for us. Much appreciated.

Regards

Wills and Co


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear more of sorry tale of events - very dangerous indeed.

Whatever has gone wrong no adjustment of the cable will rectify - the assembly must be inspected and fault found. There is no way the shoes should suddenly snap full on and appling the footbrake should have had no effect so something must have been ready to slip and into position and lock the shoes on. (the handbrake shoes are completely separate from the footbrake system).

Hopefully next mechanic will know what he is doing.... also do not accept anything less than a full strip down of the brakes.

Good luck WIlls and co, and do let us know how you get on.

Jon. 
.......

For the technically minded you may find the following useful but I accept no reponsibility for it's accuracy.

Key technical information for brake shoes is the adjusters should be tighened so shoes are agianst disc drum, then backed off 10 teeth.
Handbrake cable is loosened right off and then tightened until hand brake lever mechanism underneath just lifts off stop. Handle is pulled up to 3rd notch and cable adjustment nut tightened to 0.25daNm. On the fourth notch the force to lift hanbrake handle should be about 25Kg. Further adjustment of cable is carried out to achieve this and the lock nut tighened.


----------



## 89026 (May 12, 2005)

*handbrake on fiat ducato*

Hi Jon

Just to let you know that we insisted on a site visit for MH. Fiat warranty via Europe Assistance arranged for a mechanic to come yesterday. He inspected both wheels.

On the rear off side wheel the brake shoes were damaged (looked like a crack) and the inner brake cable was snapped. No wonder we had such loud bangs in Denia!!

Anyway, they have gone away for spares and say that they will hopefully be back today with a brand new cable and shoes.

We are not mechanical, we just trust things are OK but these things really scare the life out of you in case they have caused permanent damage

Jon, thanks so much for your help. In fact, we have a few chaps here on site who have been exceptional to us Long live the motorhome family!

Wills and Co


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi again,

Glad you are getting problem resolved onsite. Looks like any permanent damage has been done, snapped cable and cracked shoe. 
Expect the mechanic will enjoy a nice cuppa brewed in your M'home when he has finished.
We are about to set off for a week around Scottish Borders - just waiting for weather to improve which has been miserable the last few days. 
Have fun and enjoy the rest of your hols.
Jon.


----------

